# Lightest Strongest Pouch



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is my entry for the lightest and strongest pouch. It weighs .5 gram or 7.7 grain its 3/4 inch wide and 3 3/4 inches long. It is strong enough to pull 100 pounds. It is made from dyneema microfibers (spider wire). I have been shooting 1/2 steel with it and it shoots fine. Here is a short video showing the test for this one and a mason line pouch.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice! Is there instructions on how to make one?


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Ya, how do we do it?

Also can you make it precurved and preformed.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nicely done Bud! Flatband


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Very impressive. Very good shooting too. Does the material tend to wear the bands faster where the pouch is secured ?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

dgui said:


> Very impressive. Very good shooting too. Does the material tend to wear the bands faster where the pouch is secured ?


That was my biggest concern I thought I would have to whip the loop with a soft material. I have only been shooting it for 2 days and no wear as of yet. What i need to do is a lot of testing oh crap that means I will have to spend a lot of time out stump shooting.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Very impressive. Very good shooting too. Does the material tend to wear the bands faster where the pouch is secured ?


That was my biggest concern I thought I would have to whip the loop with a soft material. I have only been shooting it for 2 days and no wear as of yet. What i need to do is a lot of testing oh crap that means I will have to spend a lot of time out stump shooting.








[/quote]

Oh no! A lot of stump shooting, with an awesome pouch... I feel so sorry for you!


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

very nice pouch, gonna have a go at this soon, found a decent supply of mason line, just need to order some

the spiderwire is rather expensive comparativly and considering i havent really done any weaving before it could be alot of work... so ill leave that to you


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

i was thinking of making a woven pouch but didnt know what material to use

thank u !!!


----------



## dean hinckley (Jan 18, 2011)

a cheap but durible material to practice weaving a pouch with is thin hemp cord. 2 bucks for like 250 feet. after a little break in its gets pretty soft


----------

